#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-27
<cjohnston> blah
<Ronnie> mornin everyone
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> morning
<cjohnston> mhall119:  has some work to catch up from christmas
<cjohnston> hehe
<mhall119> I know :(
<mhall119> now if only you'd send me an extra couple of hours in teh day, I might be ablt to do it
<cjohnston> hehe
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Hye wassup !!!
<TrickyJ> Nafallo: hey wassup !! 
<TrickyJ> is any body alive in this room?
<mhall119> nope, we're all dead
<mhall119> it's the zombie apocalypse
<mhall119> also the year of the linux desktop
<mhall119> but mostly zombie apocalypse
<TrickyJ> :)
<TrickyJ> daker: 
<TrickyJ> Hi
<daker> mhall119, cjohnston can you show me how can i create a migration script ?
<mhall119> ./manage.py startmigration $appname $migration_name --auto
<mhall119> assuming you've already changed the models
<daker> mhall119, ok thanks
<mhall119> np
<TrickyJ> HI
<TrickyJ> Can some one help me to find out how to put the entire map in the center of the page. Please check this link
<TrickyJ> http://www.noobcube.com/tutorials/html-css/css-image-maps-a-beginners-guide-/comment-page-2/#comment-620
<TrickyJ> Its a same map on http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<TrickyJ> Any body there ?
<TrickyJ> !help
<ubot4`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ronnie> nope
<TrickyJ> hey Ronnie i need ur help
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: are you free
<Ronnie> in a moment
<TrickyJ> Hmm okeys 
<Ronnie> oke, what do you need to know
<Ronnie> i have a few minutes before i go to sleep
<TrickyJ> one sec 
<TrickyJ> Ok
<TrickyJ> Can some one help me to find out how to put the entire map in the center of the page. Please check this link
<TrickyJ> http://www.noobcube.com/tutorials/html-css/css-image-maps-a-beginners-guide-/comment-page-2/#comment-620
<TrickyJ> Like how it is been placed on http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Ronnie> depends on your current css style sheet...
<Ronnie> but the most important part is "margin: 0 auto;"
<Ronnie> ^ property for the map image
<Ronnie> "width: 100%"  for the container that holds the image
<TrickyJ> I got an idea man 
<TrickyJ> thanks :)
<TrickyJ> And what does padding means ?
<cjohnston> mhall119: i put in a request for more hours
<Ronnie> http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_padding.asp
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: http://www.w3schools.com/ is a very helpfull site
<Ronnie> for all your HTML/CSS questions
<TrickyJ> Okeys boss 
<TrickyJ> I will follow that I got an idea now I will work upon it :) thanks buddy :)
<Ronnie> TrickyJ: When you have more questions involving HTML/CSS or anything not related to the Ubuntu LoCo, you can ask them in other channels like #javascript etc
<TrickyJ> Hmmm oh really
<TrickyJ> Cool man thats was i was lookn for :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-28
<trinikrono> hey if i am doing a ubuntu hour on the 15th of next month should i put in the loco directory?
<mhall119> cjohnston: let me know what comes of that request
<buvan> hello
<buvan> i want to know about ubunto
<buvan> any one there
 * daker is away: Occupé
<TrickyJ> Hi all :)
<TrickyJ> #javascript
<TrickyJ> opps :p
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: wassup buddy
<TrickyJ> daker howzz u
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> hi
<cjohnston> how goes mhall119 
<mhall119> slowly
<mhall119> you?
<cjohnston> ehh
<cjohnston> tired
<daker> mhall119, you there ?
<mhall119> yup
<daker> mhall119, i added a field for mugshot
<daker> mugshot = models.URLField(verbose_name=_("Mugshot"), max_length=150, blank=True, verify_exists=False)
<mhall119> to what?
<daker> to the UserProfile
<mhall119> you'll want null=True
<mhall119> or a default value
<mhall119> but I'd prefer null=True
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119, in events/team_event_detail_attendees.inc.html
<daker> i want to have access to the mugshot field
<daker> like this {{registration.attendee_profile.mugshot}}
<mhall119> okay, so use null=True, and use {% if registration.attendee_profile.mugshot %}
<daker> mhall119, http://i.imgur.com/VWyCz.png
<daker> Whao
<mhall119> nice!
<mhall119> maybe a smaller image though?
<daker> ya i'll resize it
<leoquant> czajkowski, hi, is there any news bout the dutch reapproval, I am referring to the last reapproval meeting last week...
<cjohnston> mhall119: you know you want to review: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/611304/+merge/44267
<cjohnston> ;-)
<mhall119> hmmm, I thought I did
<mhall119> oh wait, he made more revisions, that's right
<mhall119> I'll give it another test run, then approve it, maybe tonight
<cjohnston> sweet
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119 pls review this one https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/loco-directory/fix.617920/+merge/44805
<matthijs> hi
<matthijs> is this the ubuntu chat?
<trinikrono> this is the chat for the locoteams
<Ronnie> matthijs: #ubuntu
<Ronnie> thats the room ^ you need for ubuntu chat/questions 
<trinikrono> Ronnie: hey which loco are you with?
<Ronnie> the dutch one (ubuntu-nl)
<trinikrono> do you do ubuntu hours?
<trinikrono> i am starting one and i would like some ideas
<AnggaDj98_> hi
<Ronnie> no, our loco does not :(
<trinikrono> :D you should be lol
<trinikrono> is your loco really famous then?
<trinikrono> AnggaDj98_: hello
<Ronnie> our loco is pretty much local orientated, and does not much international stuff (ubuntu hours etc), but a small group is working on this issue
<trinikrono> Ronnie: can i see your wiki page?
<Ronnie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ronnie.vd.c
<trinikrono> =\
<trinikrono> i meant loco
<locodir-user> #assaultcube
<Ronnie> its in dutch https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DutchTeam but mostly we use our own wiki wiki.ubuntu-nl.org )
<AnggaDj98_> #assaultcube matt?
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-nl
<AnggaDj98_> matt?
<AnggaDj98_> matt?
<trinikrono> Ronnie: looks good :D
<`matthijs> yeah
<AnggaDj98_> who is locodir-user?
<`matthijs> me
<AnggaDj98_> oh ok
<AnggaDj98_> 2 pages?
<AnggaDj98_> hey go there
<Ronnie> trinikrono: we just got our reapproval meeting a few days ago, still waiting for the result 
<`matthijs> ???
<trinikrono> Ronnie: i am making a new loco so i am just getting ideas right now
<AnggaDj98_> why you leave ubuntu?
<`matthijs> idk
<AnggaDj98_> page closed?
<Ronnie> trinikrono: great, which country/place ?
<`matthijs> yeah
<trinikrono> Ronnie: http://ubuntu-tt.org/ :D
<AnggaDj98_> ok wait
<AnggaDj98_> i leave this one
<Ronnie> a small country, but luckily your english orientated. 20% of the dutch people cant speak/read english
<Ronnie> that means it is easier to involve international
<trinikrono> well i heard dutch is easy :D Ronnie 
<`matthijs> whats wrong with dutch people cant speak english
<ASD_TC> ?
<Ronnie> there is nothing wrong with it, but as a loco, its much more work
<`matthijs> k
<`matthijs> im dutch;)
<Ronnie> we have to translate everything (programms, wiki etc)
<`matthijs> google translate
<trinikrono> =\
<ASD_TC> Ronnie: why? why dont english translate it
<ASD_TC> `matthijs: lol
<ASD_TC> ok #ubuntu
<ASD_TC> at freenode
<Ronnie> `matthijs: are you registred to the forums, i know 2 dutch Matthijs'
<`matthijs> why dno
<ASD_TC> guys what does loco stands for?
<`matthijs> no
<`matthijs> no
<Ronnie> local community
<ASD_TC> oh
<ASD_TC> i thought it was local support or something
<trinikrono> we do that too
<Ronnie> `matthijs: also not been to a release party in tilburg?
<`matthijs> nope
<Ronnie> oke :D
<ASD_TC> ok is oke in dutch?
<`matthijs> nope
<`matthijs> `just oke
<ASD_TC> im ubuntu support for indonesian language i think i will contribute as that
<`matthijs> `does indonesian people has computers?
<Ronnie> i try to contribute both local and international
<ASD_TC> LOL
<ASD_TC> i do
<ASD_TC> at least
<`matthijs> XD
<ASD_TC> so my friend matthijs here is tired of windows
<ASD_TC> he is planning to move to ubuntu
<`matthijs> is it good?
<ASD_TC> well duh yeah
<ASD_TC> thats why we are here
<ASD_TC> anti linux groups are paid by microsoft
<`matthijs> cool
<`matthijs> ill join 1
<ASD_TC> lol
<ASD_TC> windows has its market share because of its ease of use
<ASD_TC> and its game
<ASD_TC> s
<ASD_TC> though linux when used properly 
<`matthijs> for games i have my xbox 360
<ASD_TC> is powerful
<ASD_TC> how do i become loco?
<ASD_TC> register where?
<Ronnie> ASD_TC: do you want to start a new loco, first check if there is already a loco nearby
<ASD_TC> nm
<Ronnie> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<ASD_TC> oh ok
<ASD_TC> yeah
<ASD_TC> indonesia
<ASD_TC> join team?
<Ronnie> yea, why not
<trinikrono> yea join the lauchpad team and  mailing list
<ASD_TC> maybe later when i mastered ubuntu :D
<ASD_TC> ok for the launchpad
<trinikrono> ASD_TC: you can see if they have a irc channel
<trinikrono> and you can speak to them directly
<ASD_TC> ok thanks
<ASD_TC> what is launchpad anyways?
<trinikrono> ASD_TC: its where all the magic in ubuntu  happens
<trinikrono> you are going to need a launchpad account
<ASD_TC> yes i made one a year ago
<ASD_TC> i forgot the pass :P
<Ronnie> launchpad is a website where you can host code, post bugs, do translating for various open source programms
<ASD_TC> oh
<ASD_TC> nice
<Ronnie> launchapd makes it more easy to collaborate and therefore better programms are written
<ASD_TC> hmm
<ASD_TC> like developer community?
<trinikrono> translators too
<ASD_TC> for the programs?
<ASD_TC> so its like large community of ubuntu for users, developers, translators and those who needed help?
<ASD_TC> maybe only developers and translators
<trinikrono> check it out in launchpad
<trinikrono> it just keeps getting bigger and bigger
<ASD_TC> yeah
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-29
<ASD_TC> 2 matthijs?
<matthijs> yeah
<ASD_TC> same person?
<matthijs> my laptop went to stanby
<ASD_TC> oh ok
<AnggaDj98> hey matt
<AnggaDj98> guys he wants to be convinced to use ubuntu
<AnggaDj98> hey
<matthijs> hey
<TrickyJ> hey 
<TrickyJ> Bye bye all :)
<TrickyJ> see u all tomorrow 
<TrickyJ> Ronnie:  Bye man take care
<YoBoY> good morning
<czajkowski> leoquant: wel that was getting rather close to Christmas, and many of the council are on holidays so I suspect in the new year you'll have an update. 
<leoquant> czajkowski, ok and thx
<czajkowski> leoquant: we do like to take a holiday :)
<TrickyJ> Welcome all :)
<leoquant> TrickyJ, ツ
<TrickyJ> Ronnie: Hi
<TrickyJ> !find leoquant
<TrickyJ> !search leoquant
<ubot4`> TrickyJ: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<ubot4`> None found
<deejoe> TrickyJ: perhaps you want '/lastlog leoquant' ?
<nhandler> TrickyJ: /msg nickserv info leoquant will show you the last time he identified to nickserv if that is what you wanted
<MaWaLe> hi folks
<MaWaLe> hi jono, popey 
<popey> hello MaWaLe 
<MaWaLe> jono & popey : any idea about how to get members re-motivated to get them again involved in the roadmap of a LoCo?
<MaWaLe> the last week, we are pleased to meet Mark
<MaWaLe> and most of our members are impatient to meet him
<popey> I'd say lead by example
<MaWaLe> popey:  we did for two years now
<popey> unfortunately you can't force people to contribute
<MaWaLe> but i think that it's time to get other peoples more implicated than being a simple users
<popey> but make it as easy as possible for them to
<MaWaLe> popey:  i think that for that (and even for professionnal issues) we must work more on study cases
<popey> what contribution are you looking for?
<MaWaLe> for example,as an IT manager, i'm working on a migration plan 
<MaWaLe> and i searched for a practicle study case, a detailed one
<MaWaLe> but i didn't found a concise one :(
<popey> sometimes you just have to do the work yourself :)
<MaWaLe> popey:  any type of contribution : i want to have some advices to get people more implicated in all the activities of the loco
<MaWaLe> popey:  this is what i'm doing :)
<MaWaLe> but when you get some feedback of previous experiences, it'll help you ;)
<MaWaLe> thx popey for your time
<MaWaLe> and happy new year ;)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-30
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: hey
<YoBoY> hi Ddorda 
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: how are you?
<Ddorda> ‎hear that: we're going to release an Ubuntu guide book in Hebrew :)
<Ddorda> ‎the first one in Israel
<YoBoY> fine thanks and you ?
<YoBoY> cool a book or  a smaller guide ?
<Ddorda> ‎YoBoY: a small book which will be a guide
<Ronnie> mornin
<mhall119> Ronnie: just posted a traceback to your merge proposal from running import-live-data
<Ronnie> mhall119: i think its fixed now.
<mhall119> testing again
<czajkowski> mhall119: loud and clear 
<mhall119> huh what?
<czajkowski> testing testing - loud and clear :) 
<mhall119> oh
<czajkowski> it makes sense if you use laura logic 
<mhall119> also if you're on British time
<mhall119> it's too early in the coffe for that kind of humor
<czajkowski> tis nearly 3pm 
<mhall119> nearly 10am here
<czajkowski> ah but here is where it's all at :)
<czajkowski> mhall119:  so did the tooth fairy come?
<mhall119> she did
<mhall119> he was all excited
<TrickyJ> Good moning all :)
<TrickyJ> Back to work..
<TrickyJ> !sarch Ronnie
<ubot4`> Factoid 'sarch Ronnie' not found
<nigelb> mhall119: poke?
<nigelb> mhall119: wanna take a user days session? :)
<mhall119> nigelb: when?
<nigelb> mhall119: end of jan
<nigelb> let me get the exact dates
<nigelb> Jan 29, 30
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe, let me see what I've got going on
<nigelb> mhall119: just poke me or lyz when you can say for definite :)
<mhall119> lyz == pleia2 ?
<nigelb> yeah :)
<nigelb> mhall119: dammit I didn't want to ping her.
<nigelb> :-P
<mhall119> you  should have warned me then
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> forget it :)
<nigelb> mhall119: now that we've pinged pleia2,
<nigelb> mhall119: lets just use pleia2 here on :p
<mhall119> you gonna ping her a few more times?
<nigelb> mhall119: who? pleia2? maybe :p
<czajkowski> nigelb: you dont beleieve in letting folks have a holiday do you 
<nigelb> czajkowski: um, she's working today ftr
<nigelb> she's off tomorrow.
<czajkowski> nigelb: ftr most are doing semi work considering the time of year ftr and not on irc 
<czajkowski> if it's urgent or important why not email them 
<nigelb> czajkowski: I prefer pining my friends on IRC.
<czajkowski> not a very useful way to communicate imo. ftr
<nigelb> meh.
<mhall119> wth does ftr mean?
<nigelb> For the record.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<pleia2> I have lyz on highlight anyway ;P
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> fail nigelb 
<nigelb> ok, that was fail.  Total fail :p
<YoBoY> next year resolution : don't use acronyms on international chans
<nigelb> addonds.mozilla.org is on django.
<nigelb> I tried it out last night --> tis awesome :)
<daker> nigelb, yes it's on django they calle it AMO ツ
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> zamboni
<nigelb> ^^ exact name
<daker> ya
<mhall119> czajkowski: famous last words
<daker> mhall119, should we close this one bug 610092
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 610092 in loco-directory "Issues with LD and Maverick's jquery (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/610092
<daker> ?
<mhall119> has it been resolved?
<mhall119> ah, seems dholbach fixed it with init-ld
<daker> i didn't see this bug on maverick ツ
<mhall119> I think init-ld is making the requisite symlinks
<mhall119> so yeah, I think we can close it
<daker> what should i put on the status ? 
<daker> Fix commited and link it to the milestone ?
<daker> mhall119, ^
<mhall119> that'll work
<daker> mhall119, Assigned to ?
<mhall119> no need to assign it
<daker> ok
<daker> mhall119, new rev https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/loco-directory/fix.617920/+merge/44805
<mhall119> daker: I'll look at it later
<daker> tyt
<TrickyJ> !search Ronnie
<ubot4`> None found
<mhall119> daker: you shouldn't name css styles by their attributes
<daker> hmm ?
<daker> ah you mean the padd-top ?
<mhall119> yup
<mhall119> commented https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/loco-directory/fix.617920/+merge/44805
<daker> ok
<mhall119> that way we can change it to do something like show a border, or different color, and remove top padding, without having to rename the style and change every place it's used
<mhall119> if you name a style based on it's attributes, you lose the real benefit from moving them into a .css file instead of inline styles
<daker> ok i'll fix it
<mhall119> because there's not much difference between style="padding-top: 10px" and class="padding-top"
<mhall119> do you understand though?
<daker> i understand
<cjohnston> howdy
<mhall119> hi
<mhall119> how was diving?
<cjohnston> very good
<cjohnston> 4 dives, three different wreck sites
<cjohnston> drive back will suck mhall119 
<cjohnston> due home at 2218
<Ronnie> wow, import live data is merged :D
<cjohnston> yay
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-12-31
<mhall119> Ronnie: yeah, did that earlier, thanks again for all your work on that
<mhall119> Ronnie: can you test myupdate-openids branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-639772/+merge/44311
<mhall119> cjohnston: you too, when you can
<Ronnie> mhall119: executing now (how log will it take?)
<mhall119> a while
<mhall119> I don't plan on running it in production very often
<mhall119> calls to launchpad are slow, and it does one for every user
<cjohnston> ok
<JanC> hm, when do we have to get the team reports ready again?
<cjohnston> 154 more miles
<Ronnie> mhall119:  command update-openid's did run without errors here. should i chaeck the database also>
<Ronnie> ill go to sleep now. tomorrow also a long day. good night all
<cjohnston> g'nite Ronnie 
<daker> yay http://foss-boss.blogspot.com/2010/12/cloud-community-flash-adnane.html
<mhall119> daker: nice
<mhall119> I didn't realize you were working on the cloud portal
<daker> Wow
<daker> i am working on django one
<daker> for the 11.04 cycle
<mhall119> django one what?
<daker> a new cloud portal with django
<mhall119> oh, the current one isn't django?
<daker> wordpress
<mhall119> ah
<mhall119> let me know what you need to be added to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-django-foundations/ to do it
<mhall119> hmmm, you'll probably really only use bzr-apps
<mhall119> assuming you're gonna use ubuntu-website/light-django-theme
<daker> well not sure i'll use light-django-theme because the work is based on the qa team blog and we have got some mockups from the design team
<daker> mhall119, bzr-apps ? what it will contains ?
<czajkowski> mhall119: you on road trip ?
<TrickyJ> Hi al
<TrickyJ> happy new year in adv :)
<leoquant> ^^
<mhall119> czajkowski: we leave tomorrow morning
<czajkowski> mhall119: have fun :)
<mhall119> we plan to
<mhall119> I hope we'll see snow, but the forcast isn't looking good
<czajkowski> weirdo wanting snow 
<czajkowski> *mutters*
<mhall119> I want a little snow
<czajkowski> should have visted this way 2 weeks ago! 
<mhall119> yeah, but then i'd never get home
<czajkowski> true 
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> also, that's quite a drive
<czajkowski> hows the kiddies?
<czajkowski> mhall119: I've seen your boating skills!
<mhall119> kiddies are so excited I want to throttle them
<mhall119> czajkowski: ideas for solving that bug?
<mhall119> should we just have a word filter?
<czajkowski> mhall119: you cannot throttle your cute kids! 
<czajkowski> mhall119: count 1-2-3
<czajkowski> mhall119: it's annoying as it's only identi.ca spam :(
<mhall119> a 12 hour drive with them is going to be....interesting
<mhall119> czajkowski: well that's probably because the twitter feed isn't working anymore
<mhall119> I noticed that yesterday
<mhall119> twitter is only returning one entry
<mhall119> I think the twitter feed doesn't return anything older than 7 days
<mhall119> while identi.ca goes back indefinitely
<czajkowski> mhall119: nods I never realised it was random the comments shown 
<czajkowski> atm comments there from 131 days ago 
<mhall119> twidenash is going to get a major re-write soonish
<czajkowski> as well as current stuff
<mhall119> yeah, looks like current twitter stuff and ancient identi.ca stuff
<czajkowski> mhall119: tbh it's not at all urgent just logged the bug can be looked at next week as far as I am concerned tis still xmas hols for many people 
<czajkowski> mhall119: will they say are we there yet a lot, are the dogs going as well?
<mhall119> yeah, I won't be doing anything until after my trip
<mhall119> czajkowski: blake is going, little dog is going to the in-laws
<czajkowski> oh dear
<czajkowski> talk about nose out of joint
<mhall119> kids have books, coloring supplies and DVD player
<czajkowski> so in theory should be occupied! or play a game of I spy!
<mhall119> we took blake camping several hours north of here during the summer, he did well enough then
<mhall119> yeah, they've learned I-spy lately, they're not very good at it
<mhall119> they'll pick something as we're diving past it
<mhall119> it'll be 5 miles gone before we all give up
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> makes for a fun 5 miles though 
<czajkowski> mhall119: wave hello at herself for me! 
<czajkowski> ~I need some of her corn bread! 
<czajkowski> and ribs!
<mhall119> her corn bread, my ribs ;)
<mhall119> she says hello
<czajkowski> mhall119: great combo in food also!
<mhall119> I'm rather fond of it myself
<mhall119> hopefully we'll have another UDS in Orlando so you can come back for seconds
<czajkowski> :D
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> czajkowski: when you can, this branch has been sitting in limbo for a while, and I'd really like to get it approved or killed
<mhall119> I just need someone to say "yay" or "nay" on the text
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/loco-directory/fixes-609695/+merge/31227
<mhall119> YoBoY is, of course, free to provide whatever French translation would be best ;)
<czajkowski> *grin* 
<cjohnston> im -1 on it
<cjohnston> i dont think its needed
<mhall119> cjohnston: don't make me waste perfectly good code
<mhall119> there's starving users on Windows without access to any code at all
<cjohnston> i will
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> give it to them
<czajkowski> dont make me  come over there cjohnston :p
<cjohnston> I believe you miswrote that.. "please make me come over there cjohnston"
<cjohnston> you know you want to go back to disney
<mhall119> a real disney
<mhall119> man, British to American translations still make me laugh
<cjohnston> whats doing british to american translations
<mhall119> czajkowski is denting in british
<cjohnston> umm
<cjohnston> how are you gonna fix the porn problem
<mhall119> short-term, by posting enough clean tweets/dents to get them knocked off the page
<cjohnston> lol
<mhall119> long-term, by re-writing twidenash to accept a word filter
<cjohnston> what if they dont use any words that hit the filter
<mhall119> it's not going to catch 100%
<cjohnston> heh
<czajkowski> I had thought only people suscribed to locodir could post which would be one way of tackling the identi.ca spam 
<mhall119> but I think a short list would catch >90%
<czajkowski> aye 
<czajkowski> and if there can be a loop hole somewhere where messy ones get through can be removed easily enough I don't think there will be too much of an issue 
<mhall119> yeah, but identi.ca isn't where the problem is coming from
<czajkowski> tis..
<mhall119> oh right, it is isn't it
<mhall119> ...
<mhall119> hey, in that case, hurray for identi.ca getting enough market share to warrant spam!
<czajkowski> :s
<czajkowski> clearly too much sun mhall119 
<mhall119> s/sun/monitor glare/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-01
<YoBoY> Happy new year
<YoBoY> mhall119: i'm not a french translator, they know how to correct the strange sentences btw ;)
 * YoBoY hugs mhall119 
<cjohnston> mornin
<czajkowski> cjohnston: busy night 
<paultag> Hello, world!
<vorian> yo paultag
<vorian> what't the plan for -ID?
<czajkowski> vorian: we sent you a mail back there before Christmas regarding it 
<paultag> yo vorian 
<vorian> czajkowski: i remember no such mailing :(
 * vorian see's it now
<czajkowski> it was sent on the 17th december
<vorian> so pretty much butt out and let the team continue to fail
<vorian> I can do that
<czajkowski> vorian: please don't see it that way, see it as a way to help them 
<vorian> they don't seem to want my help
<vorian> which is cool, they are all 6 hours away from me
<czajkowski> well have you talked to them? in a meeting or something ?
<vorian> they don't have meetings, or use the ml, or use the forums
<czajkowski> so how do they communicate?
<vorian> I havent been let in on that secret
<vorian> I would love to help, but these guys have no idea of a loco team, and frankly it doesn't look like they care
<vorian> maybe I would be better suited in mentoring a team who want's help
<czajkowski> vorian: no need to say things like let in on a secrete it's not very helpful :s
<pleia2> vorian: if there isn't a strong leader in a team reaching out to ask for help, a mentor isn't going to be very effective anyway
<czajkowski> pleia2: hiya!
<pleia2> hi czajkowski :)
<vorian> I don't think Idaho would be my choice of teams to mentor at this point
<pleia2> a team has to want to help itself, mostly when I "mentor" teams it means I hang out in their channel and when they have a question they just ping me, I don't push them in any direction, I don't give advice unless asked directly, it works very well, the team just needs to know they can ask me, or here, or the loco council, or *someone* when they have questions
<czajkowski> vorian: maybe just sit back and wait and see. If it's not meant to be it's not meant to be, but they are trying even in their own way
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye that s the correct way to mentor I beleive
<vorian> right
<czajkowski> goals and timelines right now, won't help a team perform imo 
<vorian> true, but activities would help out a lot
<czajkowski> vorian: I know, but if the team can they will, if they can't forcing them to become active won't help them in the long run 
<czajkowski> it'll only be a stop gap 
<czajkowski> and that's not helpful 
 * vorian and team was able to get Ohio approved in 3 months
<paultag> BRB
<czajkowski> vorian: just because you can do it in 3months doesn't make it a good thing, or something all teams should strive for 
<czajkowski> if it takes 3 months, 13 months or 3 years 
<czajkowski> as long as a team are happy and being active it really doesn't matter tbh 
<vorian> it seemed quite the accomplishment at the time, it's too bad it's looked down on now days
<czajkowski> vorian: I did not say that at all. I'm saying it may not be the goal for every team 
<czajkowski> just because you tick the boxes doesn't make it all good 
<czajkowski> a team is more than that imo 
<vorian> yes, clearly I don't fit in with Idaho
<vorian> for shame
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-01-02
<cjohnston> czajkowski: last night was, yes
<vorian> czajkowski, popey, huats, itnet7, paultag, leogg - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10305867#post10305867
<vorian> If you aren't ok with the break up, ill be more than happy to speak with jono
<mohamed> s3
<mohamed> how are you guys
<mohamed> any body
<mohamed> ?
<czajkowski> vorian: I'd rather we all have talked about it first, jono will only tell you to come talk to us. 
<Ronnie> good evening
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-26
<vibhav> !lococouncil > vibhav
<ubot4> vibhav, please see my private message
<YoBoY> bonjour
<mhall119> bonjour YoBoY 
<YoBoY> bonjour mhall119 :)
<nigelb> Bonjour mhall119, YoBoY
<nigelb> I hope you both had a good Christmas :)
<YoBoY> too much good food ^^"
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> nigelb: lots of family fun
<mhall119> so many cookies
<nigelb> :)
<YoBoY> http://yoboy.fr/images/P1030528.JPG my chocolate and vanilla "bûche de noël" :)~
<nigelb> wow YoBoY 
<nigelb> that's a lot of chocolate :)
<Pendulum> YoBoY: that looks very yummy
<YoBoY> Pendulum: and it is, with lot of buttercream :D
<Pendulum> my experience of bûche de noël is that it's yummy, but can leave me feeling slightly ill afterwards ;-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-27
<YoBoY> bonjour
<dougalmaguire> whois dougalmaguire
<mhall119> very existential
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-28
<YoBoY> bonjour
<SergioMeneses> itnet7, czajkowski hi!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-29
<bkerensa> pleia2: In months where our loco literally does nothing what do I report in a Team Report?
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> December we are doing absolutely nothing
<pleia2> bkerensa: you can say you made a chrome theme ;)
<pleia2> and did a call for mentors for a local class!
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> your trying to find things for me to write
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> ok then
<pleia2> if you actually don't have anything you can just say so "busy with holiday, no events"
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well we actually did the jam so I better write something
<bkerensa> ;)
<pleia2> ah, see!
<pleia2> lots of stuff :)
 * bkerensa forgot about that 
<bkerensa> pleia2: I keep trying to nudge Ubuntu WA into action but idk :D
<pleia2> all you can really do is offer support, it's up to them to run with it
<pleia2> you coming down to scale?
<bkerensa> pleia2: Nah.... I dont got the monies for it... My christmas trip to California tapped me :D
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> I will likely apply for UDS though and I have LFNW, OSBRIDGE and OSCON so far in 2012
<bkerensa> I will try to get to Scale in 2013.... I really enjoyed hanging with Gareth at OSCON
<pleia2> :)
<mhall119> yeah, Gareth is awesome
<YoBoY> bonjour
<Andy2> Anyone speak hungarian here?
<YoBoY> Andy2: difficult to say. what are you looking for?
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> new here
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-30
<YoBoY> bonjour
<neo_> hello..help needed...
<neo_> for grub password...
<cprofitt> morning all
<mhall119> good morning
<cprofitt> morning mhall119 
<gaurav-parashar> Greetings for the season to all the ubuntu lovers.
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, ty
<gaurav-parashar> I am going to organize a workshop on ubnutu and want to spread ubuntu into student community of colleges and schools. For this i need help from ubuntu. So how could i get help?
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, what kind of help?
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, regarding people who can help us in delivering workshop on ubuntu
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, make people understand the OS. I am from India, near delhi region. the website is http://inmantec.edu/os2012. 
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, great!
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDays
<SergioMeneses> Ubuntu User Day
<SergioMeneses> you can participe 
<SergioMeneses> only need use the irc
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,I DEFINETLY WILL
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, great!
<SergioMeneses> everybody can participe! so you can invite all your friends
<SergioMeneses> :D
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, but this does not solve my question. i am going to conduct a day long workshops in my area. How can i get help? 
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, you want participate in a specific area?
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, I think i am not able to explain my exact problem to you. I think my words are not so giving you my idea. I'll explain you my idea.
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,  First of all i am very thankfull that you came for my rescue. 
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,  I am going to organize a seminar on a topic "National Seminar on Open Source: Opportunities in Entrepreneurship Ver 2.0 " in feb 15-17,2012
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,  Under that seminar i am organizing different workshops on different open source software. The workshop on Ubuntu for college students and shools (https://sites.google.com/a/inmantec.edu/os2012/workshops)
 * SergioMeneses is reading 
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,  are two workshops on ubuntu and for those workshops i need experts from local community to help us conduct the event. And for that I also need CDs for all the participants for distribution.
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, that's a great idea...
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,  I hope now i am able to explain my problem to you :)
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses,  Thanks. So How can i get help from Ubuntu community?
<SergioMeneses> I can help you... but I need that you write me an email with all your information and the information of the event... I can talk with some friends and we wrote you back
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, my email is: sergiomeneses@ubuntu.com
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, Thank you very much. I am grateful to you. 
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, you're welcome
<SergioMeneses> and don't forget write me the email!... ;)
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, I will send the mail rightaway, You will get an email may be 5 mins.
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, oks... I'll be waiting
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, mail sent for your perusal
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, oks... 
<SergioMeneses> give me a minute
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, if you need more information or something, here is my wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SergioMeneses
<gaurav-parashar> SergioMeneses, ok
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, ;)
<Pendulum> gaurav-parashar: are you in contact with the Indian LoCo?
<Pendulum> nigelb: I think you might be interested in the above ^^
<gaurav-parashar> pendulum, I tried but could not find any active loco teams
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, Pendulum look http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Asia
<gaurav-parashar> pendulum,  If you know anyone so please let me know. I have seen those teams and i had tried connecting to them but unfortunately i asnt able to connect with any of them. :(
<SergioMeneses> gaurav-parashar, indian-team http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/indian-team
<SergioMeneses> that's the information about the team
<Pendulum> gaurav-parashar: I did also poke nigelb who is in India so may have some resources for you
<gaurav-parashar> pendulum, Thanks dear. my email id is gaurav.parashar@inmantec.edu if anyone want to connect.
<gaurav-parashar> nigelb , Hii dear. I am gaurav parashar from ncr delhi region.
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> SergioMeneses: Thinking about submitting app for approval for Ubuntu Oregon LoCo.... Unfortunately a totally new loco council is now in place so I dont think anyone on the council is likely to familiar with the work our loco does but would love to get some feedback on app prior to putting it on your calendar
<bkerensa> :D
<paultag> bkerensa: :)
 * bkerensa pokes paultag
<bkerensa> paultag: ;) http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntuoregon/6271521734/in/photostream/
<bkerensa> I think were ready :P
<paultag> bkerensa: best of lucK!
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: You about? D:
<pleia2> bkerensa: having a busy day - running out to lunch now, I'll be back in 90 minutes or so, and probably will be around most of the weekend :)
<bkerensa> kk
<bkerensa> have fun!
<pleia2> thanks :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-12-31
<richjob> where the trini buntus at?
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> holaaaaa
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-01-01
<mhall119> happy new year everybody
<YoBoY> bonne et heureuse année à tous :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-24
<locodir-user> hi
<locodir-user> Bom dia
<bkerensa> Happy Holidays!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-25
<YoBoY> joyeux Noël
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-26
<crimzoner> hi every one
<JoseeAntonioR> hey, crimzoner 
<ibmx31> Boa tarde
<ibmx31> Aqui fala-se português ou é tudo em inglês?
<YoBoY> tudo ingles
<ibmx31> okidoki :)
<YoBoY> !pt
<ibmx31> !pt
<ubot2`> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<YoBoY> :)
<ibmx31> thanks dude :)
<YoBoY> talvez podes encontrar ajuda la
<YoBoY> de nada
<ibmx31> Hi guys... how can I get more resolution from an IBM X31 with Xubuntu 12.04? I only have 1024 x 768.
<YoBoY> ibmx31, hi, you are not on the community support channel, try to ask your question on the #ubuntu channel (type "/join #ubuntu")
<ibmx31> So what is this channel for after all?
<YoBoY> ibmx31, this channel is to talk about locoteams (Local Community teams)
<YoBoY> http://loco.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-12-30
<locodir-user> hi guys.,
<locodir-user> :)
<locodir-user> Happy New Year.
<locodir-user> Hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-23
<uber_blade> hi! I am just new to Ubuntu and i want to know if there is an offline version of WUBI.
<belkinsa> dpm_ ping
<dpm_> hi belkinsa
<belkinsa> Are you the one who thought of the idea for LoCo Projects?
<dpm_> belkinsa, it was a bit of a brainstorm in the community team, and I'll be working with LoCos on those after the new year
<belkinsa> Ah, I see.  Thank you.  Sorry for jumping in to quickly earlier this month.
<coolbhavi> dpm_, hey happy holidays and new year in advance
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm_> thanks coolbhavi, looking forward to see some more awesomeness from you next year! :-)
<dpm_> belkinsa, no worries, you can jump in at any time :)
<coolbhavi> dpm_, haha thanks same to you :-)
<belkinsa> dpm_, :)
<holstein> !lococouncil
<ubot2`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> holstein: hello
<holstein> PabloRubianes: o/
<coolbhavi> hey holstein 
<holstein> PabloRubianes: i might just email.. i have some casual, long-term questions about reviving the loco here.. north carolina
<holstein> i didnt know the bot would ping you guys :)
<PabloRubianes> holstein: don't worry
<coolbhavi> :)
<PabloRubianes> also is better to email us so the 5 of us get the question
<coolbhavi> +1
<holstein> that works for me.. im thinking about plans for spring.. and just trying to gether interest/information over my holiday break
<holstein> its a big state, and maybe that is part of the issue getting anything long term happening
<holstein> we had talked about splitting it up.. loco east and west or whatever.. but, i think that is overkill for where we are now, which is, just kind of dead, with some idlers in the IRC
<holstein> i put a post to our mailing list and had a few interested parties though... 
<PabloRubianes> holstein: we are working on the loco division but is kind of a difficult topic as we need a global solution
<holstein> PabloRubianes: sounds challenging
<PabloRubianes> it is
<holstein> we actually have a rather active LUG here.. but, there are only a handful of ubuntu users
<coolbhavi> holstein, how big is the NC division?
<holstein> coolbhavi: you mean, members?
<holstein> coolbhavi: its dead now.. pretty much.. we had probably around 20 in the not too distant past that were very active
<PabloRubianes> holstein: some other locos are the same as NC
<PabloRubianes> the thing is how attract more people to contribute
<coolbhavi> hmm 
<coolbhavi> alright PabloRubianes holstein its quarter past midnight here and time to sleep
<coolbhavi> good night!
<PabloRubianes> night coolbhavi 
<coolbhavi> :)
<holstein> i have some ideas,and maybe i can implement them here, and check them out.. test the waters.. i'll send an email though, and get the official stance on it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-24
<thatotherguy_> Hello?
<thatotherguy_> is anyone there
<thatotherguy_> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<SergioMeneses> thatotherguy_, hi, do you need something?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-12-28
<osamaraddad> hi
<mimor> hi
<locodir-user> Hola buenos dias
<locodir-user> hay alguien que hable español de los equipos locales?????'
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-22
<elacheche> Hey! I share a photo for my engagement Cake, I'm an Ubuntu Member and I'm engaged to an Ubuntu member too :) So we wrote this on our cake "Special thanks for the UBUNTU Community" → https://twitter.com/hashtag/ubuntu?src=hash
<elacheche> s/for/of 
<elacheche> oups wrong url sorry → https://twitter.com/elacheche/status/546696499137355776/photo/1
<nhaines> elacheche: hey, congratulations!  And all the best to you both.  :)
<elacheche> Thx nhaines :D
<nhaines> elacheche: I'm so happy for you both.  :D
<elacheche> :D That proves that community is like a 2nd family for all of us :D 
<nhaines> I'm definitely lucky to be a part of it all.  :)
<elacheche> Yep :) And We are blessed too :))
<Dellakouda> hi
<nhaines> IRC does not work that way!
<wxl> yeah you can't say hi
<wxl> it's against the rules!
<nhaines> I know.  The nerve of some people!
<wxl> !ask
<ubot5> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubot2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> oh jeez two ubots
<wxl> this channel's extra mean
<nhaines> That redundancy though.
<wxl> so sweet.
<belkinsa> Er, I think you scared them away.  ;)
<nhaines> Hehe
<pleia2> ubuntu engagement cake is the most amazing thing I've ever seen <3
<nhaines> pleia2: isn't it great?  :)
<wxl> ?
<wxl> did someone get engaged?
<pleia2> elacheche did :)
<pleia2> he shared a picture of his cake up there ^^
<wxl> oh i missed that
<wxl> that's just darn cute
<wxl> although the ubuntu artwork police might come after you
<pleia2> oh, but czajkowski also got engaged :D
<pleia2> I don't think she had an ubuntu cake though
<wxl> there's neither ubuntu orange or any sort of aubergine
<wxl> i'm going to have to report you, elacheche 
<wxl> j/k ;)
<pleia2> pink is the best
<wxl> pink aubergine? i don't think so!
 * wxl can't wait to give his daughter her new Utopic Unicorn shirt for christmas!
 * wxl grumbles something about how men always get the stupid colors
<pleia2> oh my gosh, I didn't realize the ladies' version was pink
<wxl> right?
<wxl> it's SO COOL
<wxl> frankly, i may have to report the new men's shirt to the design team too
<wxl> there's no navy blue aubergine, you jerks!
<wxl> stupid navy blue.
 * wxl needs to get around to making a Lubuntu Utopic Unicorn shirt with Lennicorn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Marketing/Lenny?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=lennicorn.png
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-23
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-locoteams to: For help about LoCo Teams write !lococouncil || Full team list: https://launchpad.net/~locoteams || Report hosting issues to rt@ubuntu.com || Need a forum?  http://tinyurl.com/ReqLoCoForum || Software support in #ubuntu #xubuntu #kubuntu #lubuntu #ubuntu-gnome #edubuntu #ubuntustudio || Happy Holidays!
<elacheche> Thx pleia2 :D wxl wasn't my fault :p It's very hard to force a chef to use special colors here x) :D 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-12-26
<vardan> hello
<vardan> ?
<vardan> ?
<nhaines> Hello, vardan.
<su> hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-21
<dholbach> good morning
<tsimonq2> o/ dholbach 
<dholbach> hi tsimonq2
<joanpuba> #join barcelona
<svij> wxl: any news if you are coming to UbuCOn Summit?
<wxl> svij: no. the holidays are freaking killing me :(
<svij> you mean, no news or no ubucon summit?
<wxl> no news
<svij> oh right
<svij> I'm unsure how long I will stay there…
<svij> need to book the flight soon.
<wxl> yeah i'm kind of concerned about that too
<wxl> and money is sort of tight this time of year
<wxl> so i fear without some sort of sponsorship the likelihood of me going is like none
<svij> did you request something from the donations fund?
<wxl> it sounds like money is a bit tight there, too
<svij> oh :-/
<wxl> so i've been explroing the possibility of having my workplace sponsor me
<svij> right
<wxl> jose: yeah, wee differences. kind of like en-US and en-GB. XD
<jose> wxl: oh, no, it's way more different.
<jose> wxl: cheapest I could find round trip is $206 inc. taxes+fees
 * svij wonders what you both are talking about
<jose> -google stuff
<svij> ah ok
<wxl> omg didn't change channels
<wxl> sorry for the confusion svij 
<svij> no worries :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-22
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<Kilos> nhaines and others too
<svij> hi dholbach and Kilos 
<dholbach> hi svij
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-24
<Kilos> o/
<tsimonq2> o/
<elacheche> o/ tsimonq2 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-25
<Kilos> morning all, compliments of the season to you
<elacheche> o/
<tsimonq2> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-12-27
<Kilos> hi evryone
<Kilos> everyone
<svij> morning Kilos 
<Kilos> hi svij i see you just renewewd membership
<Kilos> well done
<svij> it was just a click… ;)
<Kilos> whew typo day
<Kilos> many forget
<teguh24> hi all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-27
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> compliments of the season to you all
<Ilona> Hello guys.. I am Ilona, Iwant to know a Serbian boy 24-30 years old. I am from Albania, Ilike Serbian boys  I am waiting
<Kilos> haha
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-28
<selva> hi team
<selva> pls help me on enabling wireless network on my ubuntu 10.04
<selva> now I'm able to see only wired network and VPN config option
<wxl> selva: generally #ubuntu is the right place for support
<selva> do u mean official doc or ask ubuntu?
<wxl> selva: i mean join #ubuntu irc channel
<selva> ooops, I thought this is also ubuntu IRC
<wxl> selva: well it DOES start with #ubuntu XD
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-29
<Kilos> o/
<Wander_> Hi I have a PowerPC dual 1.8, with 2 internal Hd ( one with Mac Os 10.8.5 ) ( other is for Ubuntu ). Whitch version I have use?
<wxl> Wander_: first of all, #ubuntu is the support channel
<wxl> Wander_: second of all, PowerPC is about to be dropped as a release architecture, following the lead of Debian
<Wander_> ok! Thank's!
<wxl> Wander_: that said, you'd want 16.04, which will be supported until something like 2021 if I remember correctly, at which point, you will need a new distro
<MajB> !lococouncil
<ubot5`> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> MajB: ?
<MajB> Wondering if there was an update on the AZLOCO request for a meetup account
<wxl> yikes sorry man :(
<wxl> no, but let me check on that
<wxl> might take getting through the holidays though
<wxl> many people are on vacation :(
<MajB> Team leader is getting anxious about my lack of results.  Understand about that but it was submitted last month
<MajB> Just wanted to poke someone to let you all know that AZ is still alive
<wxl> i concur
<MajB> Thank you.
<wxl> it's totally on us, not you
<wxl> you can quote me on that :)
<MajB> I never pass on blame. :-D
<Kilos> hehe
<Kilos> hi guys
<MajB> Howdy Kilos from the great state of Arizona and the AZLoCo
<Kilos> Howdy MajB from south africa
<Kilos> glad to hear you guys are still alive
<MajB> Actually we are quite active.
<Kilos> great
<MajB> And have been for the almost three years that I have been a member
<Kilos> when are you sending guys to apply for ubuntu membership
<MajB> I have three ready to go up after 01 January
<Kilos> wonderful
<MajB> Waiting on one more but we can never seem to get the time to get together.
<Kilos> there is never enough time in todays world
<MajB> He works for Canonical  :-D
<Kilos> cool
<MajB> We just inherited one of yours who moved to Tucson, superfly
<Kilos> oh my you know him already
<Kilos> tell him i say hi there fly
<MajB> He has been our IRC channel for some time in anticipation of his move
<MajB> Will do when I next talk to him
<Kilos> wonderful friend to have , please support him where you can
<MajB> That we intend to do
<Kilos> and make him feel at home
<Kilos> we are sad to have lost him here
<MajB> He already feels at home and has already applied for and been accepted as an AZLOCO member
<Kilos> our python guru amongst other things
<MajB> Your loss is our gain but he remains in the Ubuntu community
<Kilos> great to hear that ty so much ill pass word to the za croud
<Kilos> crowd
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-12-30
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-01-01
<Kilos>  compliments of the season to all you geek types. may this year be just great for you all
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-12-27
<WaVeR> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, svij, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> WaVeR: just fixed the factoid for the current council
<wxl> !lococouncil | @wxl 
<ubot5> @wxl: The LoCo Council is nhaines, svij, Letozaf, kenvandine, kyrofa, and gsilvapt - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> ugh
<wxl> !lococouncil | WaVeR 
<ubot5> WaVeR: The LoCo Council is nhaines, svij, Letozaf, kenvandine, kyrofa, and gsilvapt - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<wxl> i can tab complete :/
<WaVeR> wxl>  thanks a lot ;) 
<wxl> np WaVeR :)
<WaVeR> wxl>  I should get in touch with the loco council for Ubuntu-CH
<WaVeR> do you know when it's planed for the re-validation ? 
<wxl> WaVeR: yeah the fact that they haven't replied probably has some telling :) i would suggest emailing them
<WaVeR> wxl>  I'll do so. Thanks ツ
<wxl> WaVeR: were you in the last meeting?
<wxl> doesn't look like it
<wxl> and i don't see you on the agenda currently
<WaVeR> wxl> not at all. Haven't received any invitation 
<wxl> oh yeah it's not really an invitation sort of event :)
<WaVeR> Can you provide me the url please
<wxl> you get to invite yourself!
<WaVeR> ^^
<wxl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<wxl> you'll see the next meeting is in less than 2 weeks, so make sure you have your ReVerification Application compeleted and linked on the agenda
<WaVeR> wxl>  I'll add the page there. Can you extend our team on Launchpad ? 
<wxl> WaVeR: not being on the council any more, i doubt i have that ability. i would suggest emailing.
<WaVeR> wxl>  someone removed my entry 
<WaVeR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda?action=diff&rev2=383&rev1=380
<wxl> WaVeR: also remember it is still holiday season in much of the native english speaking world, so patience is good
<wxl> i don't see Ubuntu-CH mentioned there
<WaVeR> || SwissTeam || Re-Verification and requesting a new deadline extension || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/ReVerificationApplication2017 ||
<wxl> oh
<wxl> that ch
<wxl> hahahahahah
<WaVeR> =)
<wxl> one second
<wxl> go do won 20:56 in the full irc logs at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Minutes/20171211 to see the discussion of your team
<wxl> note that there was no one representing the team and that there was a bit of confusion
<WaVeR> wxl> 10x a lot
<wxl> i would suggest reading there and modifying your application appropriately
<wxl> they did carry a vote to give a 2 month extension as you can see
<wxl> also i see your team is currently a member of ~locoteams-verified
<wxl> it does expire in two days admittedly :/
<wxl> which doesn't seem like 2 months to me!
<wxl> let's see if i can extend you
<wxl> no, unfortunately. the cc's ownership of lc which owns verified teams doesn't pass all the way through
<WaVeR> :s 
<wxl> so therefore, i'd just suggest emailing and asking them to extend at least until the next meeting, if not for the full 2 months (until 11 February 2018) they voted on
<wxl> meanwhile, get yourself on that agenda
<WaVeR> Strange the Loco council can't see that we're a verified team since years :P
<wxl> and fix your application!
<WaVeR> wxl>  I can't see on their discussion what's wrong with the application ?
<wxl> from what i can see here, there's no question as to whether or not you have been verified
<wxl> the issue seems to be whether or not you're active
<wxl> because:
<wxl>  1. you have no loco directory that is up to date
<wxl>  2. there are few events on the application
<wxl>  3. the application says DRAFT XD
<wxl>  4. there's a huge gap in mailing list traffic
<WaVeR> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwissTeam/RegionalContacts << something like that ? 
<WaVeR> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ch/
<WaVeR> Strange that they haven't seen that 
<wxl> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ch/
<wxl> THAT is what they were looking for
<WaVeR> I'll write them an email
<WaVeR> So it's there :P 
<wxl> except that it's not updated or doesn't appear to be
<WaVeR> Since the creation of the loco directory 
<wxl> the last event or meeting was in 2015
<wxl> which was, admittedly, a few years ago
<WaVeR> True, we don't do the update there :s 
<wxl> well, that's kind of one of the things that's supposed to be done XD
<WaVeR> ^^ 
<WaVeR> My fault =)
<wxl> https://share.riseup.net/#Zo418kUKbIuLD5kIYM2GVQ
<wxl> ^^ top result for "ubuntu loco" is the loco directory
<wxl> i.e. it's the canonical (lowercase c) place to find info about locos
<WaVeR> Basically they should be more relaxed than before ツ 
<WaVeR> before a loco received marketing materials and CDs
<WaVeR> Now there's no more CDs and the last marketing we received was maybe 2013~2015
<wxl> there are usbs
<WaVeR> But the loco council seems to be more "harder" ^^
<wxl> so now it costs MORE money :)
<WaVeR> Haven't received this things =) 
<wxl> did you request them?
<WaVeR> Nop, and maybe I missed the mail regarding usbs on Ubuntu local community team (LoCo) contacts
<WaVeR> Last email talking about USBs: Re: [loco-contacts] 16.04 DVD packs for LoCos? On Wed, Jul 13, 2016 at 10:25 PM,
<wxl> in all my time working in the community, i've never seen us just send things out to locos without first requesting things
<WaVeR>  ^^
<wxl> maybe this happened many moons ago, but i don't know
<WaVeR> So I missed with that =)
<WaVeR> Basically we was receiving notifications 
<WaVeR> You know how many mailing list I have to check :D it's almost a full job and where's time for that =) 
<WaVeR> nothing to complain, but I reconize that from time to time it's hard to follow all of this 
<wxl> "with great power comes great responsibility"
<WaVeR> ツ 
<WaVeR> wxl>  do you know if they still do the re-validation via launchpad ?
<WaVeR> I can remember that we had to choose to attend the meeting or via launchpad (bugtracker)
<wxl> WaVeR: they do if and only if the situation requires it, which is to say, not usually
<WaVeR> You see, too many changes :D
<wxl> at this point the assumption is that you have to attend the meeting
<wxl> well, this has been going on for years.........
<WaVeR> I guess it was possible and not on demand. You choose from the beginning which version you want to use meeting/launchpad 
<wxl> i mean it's certainly possible that someone can't attend the meeting, in which case, they would request something else which would lead to the launchpad bug
<WaVeR> I'll see if they can offer it. Better for me as I can manage my free time
